

Couchbase Single Server 1.1.2 is out - rdtsc
http://www.couchbase.com/downloads/couchbase-single-server/community

======
rdtsc
Release notes:

[http://docs.couchbase.org/couchbase-single-
server-1.2/couchb...](http://docs.couchbase.org/couchbase-single-
server-1.2/couchbase-single-rn.html#couchbase-single-rn_1-2)

